# Can I burn diesel fuel in my oil furnace.



## ScottF (Nov 21, 2008)

Have not been able to hook up the fill pipes yet after moveing my oil tank and we are almost out of oil (which we only use for hot water)  Can I put diesel fuel that I have in cans for machinery into the oil tank safely?   I dont want to do any damage to the boiler.  Will I have any ill affects besides the sickening feeling I get when I pay for it at the pump.


----------



## Dill (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes and you can burn the heating oil in your tractor.
And in NH you can file for a refund on the road tax, if you use over a certain amount of "on road" fuel for "off road applications".
on road being non-dyed.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't really help you but they probably cut the diesel with 50% kerosene.


----------



## ScottF (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks guys I will fill er up.   Now I Just need to figure out how to get the oil tank loaded on the top of my Volkswagon rabbit so I can drive her to the pump.  Fill her up boys.    And Dill , yes I file for the tax deduction all of the time. Thanks for the info


----------



## SaratogaJJ (Nov 21, 2008)

Diesel and #2 fuel oil are, for practical purposes, almost indistinguishable.

The only difference is that diesel you get at a commercial pump will (a) be lacking the red dye and possibly some other trace chemicals that indicates road tax has not been paid; and (b) there will be some very small amount of additives, such as detergents, that the refiners put in there.  Diesel purchased at a commercial pump will also detail the cetane number; fuel oil is not really given a cetane number because it's not relevant to the purpose for which it is going to be used.

Incidentally, you can typically also use kerosene in your oil boiler with no modifications.  The only thing to be aware of is that kerosene has a lower lubricity than #2 fuel oil, so any rubber gaskets or moving parts that the fuel oil would ordinarily keep lubricated need to be carefully monitored if you use pure kerosene for any length of time.

If you choose, you can also intermix the kerosene and fuel oil for running in your oil boiler, no problem except as noted above.  However, I would probably NOT recommend mixing kerosene and diesel in an automobile, unless you talk to a mechanic who specializes in diesel engines first.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 21, 2008)

Instead of paying road tax and then turning around and having to file for a refund, call around to a few truck stops.  Many sell untaxed fuel oil for diesel powered reefer units and generators as well as off-road equipment being trailered.  Also, many fuel oil dealers have pumps so that heavy equipment operators can fill up.  In New Jersey ($0.20 diesel tax) fuel oil is running around $2.40 at the pump.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 22, 2008)

I understand that in the cold states diesel is cut with kero by 50%.


----------



## BillT (Nov 22, 2008)

We have "Off Road" fuel here at our local stores.  It is sold with no tax on it.  As mentioned above, try to find some in your area.  When I ran a furnace for hot water back in the old days where I was renting, I had the same question.   Found out that it was OK and I would go and buy it at the pump and haul it back in 5-Gallon jugs.   It worked great and I was able to advoid the 100 Gallon minimum load off the truck when money was tight.


----------



## ScottF (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you everybody for such great replys and excellent information.  This is just a temporary situation for me as I will have the fill pipes completed in a few days.  I will then be able to call the oil dealer and get my one fillup for the year. Had to move the tank to put on the addition to install the new wood stove.  Its all back in place and almost piped.  Great information to know .  Thanks again.


----------

